# Best Practice Ammo



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems I thought I saw something on here about this, but can't find it. What is your favorite 9mm practice ammo?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

At times , it's whatever's available, :smt071


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I usually buy from an online supplier but since prices have come down, more doors are now open. As for characteristics, I like 115 grain FMJ that clocks around 1125+ fps.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I usually buy from an online supplier but since prices have come down, more doors are now open. As for characteristics, I like 115 grain FMJ that clocks around 1125+ fps.


Any particular brand?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been using Remington UMC both 9mm 115grain and .45 ACP 230 grain. It is the bulk stuff from Cabela's. The 9mm comes in a box of 1000 rds the .45 500rds. It just a cardboard box and inside is a bag of bullets. I usually try to have some type of gift card or coupon. If I ever quit buying guns I would like to get into reloading and reload practice and defense ammo to the exact same specs.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

In 9mm I use Badman Bullets 147gr. flat point cast bullets. I use what ever pistol powder that I can get my hands on, and the recommended loading for that powder. (always use a good reloading manual)


----------



## Liamettocs (Dec 30, 2014)

I like Federal American Eagle if I can get a good price on a bulk purchase, but I'll shoot other brands if it's brass that I can reload. I won't shoot aluminum or Russian ammo.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Anything is fine for me, but I usually buy Winchester white box if there is a choice in 9mm. I hand load .45ACP with coated lead round nose usually, but I have shot a lot of Blazer Brass (CCI) and WWB. S&B and Fiocchi are good, too.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Whatever is available


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

My own handloads, in any caliber.


----------



## sigpro2022 (Feb 4, 2012)

I buy Winchester 100 ct white box 9mm from Wal-mart for $26 when I have shot up my reloads. Gives me an additional source for brass besides range brass.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aguila and Privi Partizan


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I use 115gr FMJ. The brand is pretty much irrelevant, although I do have a G17 and a G26 (both modified) that do not like the cheap Wolf ammo at all.
I mostly buy 1000 rounds at a time online. Last order was CCI brass.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

I use 115gr FMJ Federals and Blazers. 100 rounds are about 25.00


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

In 9mm I shoot mostly 147 gr and 124 gr. 
The full size Guns M&P, Walther, HK, ...... I shoot 147 gr. Carry guns like PT111Pro and M&P 9c I shoot also 147 on the range because I carry this load with that guns EDC. Only with the Shield I shoot 124 gr. My 9X19 shield don't like the 147 and becomes hard on the hand and wrist to shoot. So I shoot with the Shield9 always 124 and carry with that gun also the 124 load. 


115gr is for me blinking ammo just for fun not even real target practice.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Fiocchi or Herters preferred, Am Eagle or PMC for low cost. 90 or 95 grain give me better groups.


Oh that's 9mm kurtz


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

freedom munitions


----------

